# I'm so proud of them!! :)



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's so sweet!!! I love my dogs so much too, I cook for them too  I have to say Maddy is an incorrigible counter surfer but ahhhhhh. There are worse things


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> That's so sweet!!! I love my dogs so much too, I cook for them too  I have to say Maddy is an incorrigible counter surfer but ahhhhhh. There are worse things


Thanks!! Yup there sure are worse things ... 

The only reason Lou isn't is a counter-surfer is because I work from home and when she was a baby I was like a hawk, had my eyes on her and watched her every move, so she'd come close to the counter and stick her nose up in the air, really really close to the countertop edge and I'd say AH-AH! so she just never had a chance. They say the best way to train them to not do something is to not let them do it at all (if possible) but it's way harder/sometimes impossible to break a stablished bad habit...
but... With Apollo I just lucked out! He is just as well behaved as Lou and he is a rescue  (another plausible evidence in the theory of them being litter mates )
But they're still teenagers LOL and they test me... Apollo has been "trying" to not come when called unless I say "right now!!!!!" so today I called him to come in the house (Lou had already responded and was inside waiting for him) and he stood all the way back by the far-back-fence and wouldn't move. I called and called (didn't say "right now" but used the non-emergency-regular-come-command) ... nothing.... So I closed the sliding door and closed the blinds and shut the light off. OH MY!! Poor baby came running and I let him sit with his nose on the glass door for like 30 seconds, he couldn't see Lou and I.... I let him in when he was just about to cry and told him "you listen to your momma!!" And he acted sooo sorry hehehehe... It's so difficult to be firm with them, it breaks my heart... But sometimes it is very important to do so  or they start thinking they can rule MAH house   he gave me tons of kisses and tail wags and I tried to not to smile... But petted him a bit Hehehe 

They REALLY understand when I talk to them, it's freaky!!! I'll try to film one of the "convos" I have with 'em Hahahaha  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lou and Apollo are super dogs, but they must have a super owner too. My last dog was a terrible thief....so I'm working with Hemi right from the beginning. I started out just with her dry dog kibbles on the floor and table and now we are working on leaving pieces of boiled chicken alone. So far, so good......

Thanks to Lou and Apollo for being such great role models


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Lou, you have done so well with these two babies. Most people with their first dog is clueless. I am very impressed. 

Stella will take food from counters, out of my grandson's hands or plate... I have to really watch her around him. Carley is not bad at all, though she did eat a whole plate of Christmas goodies that a neighbor brought over once. Neither begs when we eat, but they know after the meal, mommy always saves two bites for the kitchen clean up time.

P.S. Did you see my last thread about Stella while on vacation? I thought of you at that time...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

That's awesome. Mmmmm, meatballs. Yummy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is a counter surfer. Before Swizzle (BS), I had an Aussie. He would never touch anything on a table, chair ect. One time my FIL left out an entire roast beef practically at nose level. Zack was alone with the roast beef for about five hours. When I arrived home he was staring at it longingly but he had not touched it. I do the same things teaching Swiz and he is nota terrible surfer but he still does it. A couple of times he has even jumped on our kitchen table when. My husband has left a plate of food on it. I blame agility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lou, you have done so much with Lou and Apollo. They are so well socialized and have such great manners.

CT Girl that is a funny mental picture os Swizzle leaping onto the table. Do you suppose S is counting 5-4-3-2-1 before getting off?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Just wanna say - I so enjoying reading your posts Lou - you are so happy and love your dogs so much. They sure lucked out having you for a Mom. Your posts always make my day!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My Boston pup Aria peed on the TABLE yesterday! Counter surfing doesn't sound that bad to me now! ( Aria is in that really agile adolescent phase, she hops on the table from a pulled out chair)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> My Boston pup Aria peed on the TABLE yesterday! Counter surfing doesn't sound that bad to me now! ( Aria is in that really agile adolescent phase, she hops on the table from a pulled out chair)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh wow! Feisty little one eh? 

Lou peed on our bed once!!! 
Yes-She-did!!!!! Looking straight into my husbands eyes! (She waited for him to look and see her!!!!!!!) Like "yes I am peeing on your bed, so what??!"
And then jumps off and takes off running and jumping in circles like "nah-nah-nah-nah-nah whatcha gonna do?!" Tongue hanging off one side panting... She looked nuts!

I could not believe it!!! (She was a sweet baby just a few minutes before) ... But She did it to get a reaction ya know? And she got one ! LOL  
Sometimes stress can cause them to "act up", but other times they just want to test and see if I'm still the boss of the house or if all my rules can now be broken. I say Nope! Not in your dreams! I'm still your momma and this is mah house mah rules! 

A little reinforcing .... Once in a while... Just a reminder that I still rule!   

But I can't complain... To me they are perfect ... These little "once in a lifetime things" really Don't matter  
I love them to pieces!   

Ps.
Impermeable mattress covers - best investment ever!!!!!!!!!  and you don't have a warranty on your mattress if you don't keep one on. Did you know? Most mattress companies will not accept a warranty claim if there's a stain on the mattress!! Anyways... I'm glad I had this awesome thing. The mattress came out of this totally unharmed! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

